# Viaggio



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Se poteste partire, per magia, dove e con chi adreste?

Io Sud America in solitaria:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Su una spiaggia calda sola.


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2016)

...io qui...:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2016)

New York


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io qui...:inlove:





farfalla ha detto:


> New York


Con chi?


----------



## ipazia (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Con chi?


ci stavo meditando...

con G....con lui riesco a rimanere sola, e a lui piace rimanere solo...


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> New York


sarebbe il mio sogno come andare in Inghilterra , ho paura per la lingua ma come il solito italiano mi arrangerei, cosa che ho fatto in tutti i paesi dove sono stato ho un innato senso dell'orientamento anche in città sconosciute mi basta una cartina , ho trovato una certa difficoltà in Russia sapete il cirillico non è una cosa facile ci sarebbe voluto una accompagnatrice  come Clem:up:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Con chi?


Marito e figli in primis. Comunque vadano le cose tra noi questo è e resterà il nostro sogno 
Poi ci tornerei .......


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se poteste partire, per magia, dove e con chi adreste?
> 
> Io Sud America in solitaria:inlove:


Vorrei arrivare fino al Polo Nord in camper  with My love , ovviamente


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2016)

Sulla spiaggia calda dove c'è Brunetta sola :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei arrivare fino al Polo Nord in camper  with My love , ovviamente


forse intendi capo nord , cosa che ho fatto in macchina presa ha noleggio


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sulla spiaggia calda dove c'è Brunetta sola :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

In val Stubai, in Austria. Da solo...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse intendi capo nord , cosa che ho fatto in macchina presa ha noleggio


:up:


----------



## bettypage (16 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrei arrivare fino al Polo Nord in camper  with My love , ovviamente


Tipo così
[video=youtube_share;uSoF2zpfNTM]https://youtu.be/uSoF2zpfNTM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tipo così
> [video=youtube_share;uSoF2zpfNTM]https://youtu.be/uSoF2zpfNTM[/video]


Esatto :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Divì (16 Ottobre 2016)

Coast to coast negli USA su una Thunderbird con la mia migliore amica.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Ottobre 2016)

Io vorrei trovarmi in Finlandia, in uno di questi igloo di vetro a gustarmi l'aurora boreale. Con mio marito. Oppure sorella e/o amica del cuore.


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Coast to coast negli USA su una Thunderbird con la mia migliore amica.


Bellissimo! Un sogno anche per me :up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (19 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...io qui...:inlove:


Amoreeeeeeeeeeee.... vengo anch'iooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Amoreeeeeeeeeeee.... vengo anch'iooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Ah Paole' già me stai a tradi con il pensiero... Come la mettiamo !?

vabbè che siamo su tradìnet ma nun esageriamo :incazzato:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Coast to coast negli USA su una Thunderbird con la mia migliore amica.


e magari sulla route 66..... ( o su quello che ne è rimasto... )


----------



## brenin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Io vorrei essere qui :



Parco del Castello di Miyagi a Funaoka, Giappone



Cerimonia del the, Giappone







Wolfpark Werner Freund - foresta di Merzig, Germania








Con la famiglia ( e cane in macchina....:rotfl: )


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Io vorrei essere qui :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aggghhhhhh ma questo "magna" la carne cruda sventrata ???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brenin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> aggghhhhhh ma questo "magna" la carne cruda sventrata ???!!!!!!!!!


Si, lui è il capobranco.... ci è riuscito dopo tanti anni,per cui deve adattarsi alla vita " da lupo "..... ( finge di mangiarla ovviamente, nel senso che non la inghiotte, proprio per "mantenere" il suo status agli occhi del branco... ).


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, lui è il capobranco.... ci è riuscito dopo tanti anni,per cui deve adattarsi alla vita " da lupo "..... ( finge di mangiarla ovviamente, nel senso che non la inghiotte, proprio per "mantenere" il suo status agli occhi del branco... ).


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, lui è il capobranco.... ci è riuscito dopo tanti anni,per cui deve adattarsi alla vita " da lupo "..... ( finge di mangiarla ovviamente, nel senso che non la inghiotte, proprio per "mantenere" il suo status agli occhi del branco... ).


Ma dai aprici in 3D su mondoreale che voglio conoscere la vita di sto tizio !!!!!! 
Cavolo, ha studiato il branco direttamente lasciandosi coinvolgere, cacchio !!!!! :up:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dai aprici in 3D su mondoreale che voglio conoscere la vita di sto tizio !!!!!!
> Cavolo, ha studiato il branco direttamente lasciandosi coinvolgere, cacchio !!!!! :up:


Ce ne sono... Ed è qualcosa di affascinante... 
:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce ne sono... Ed è qualcosa di affascinante...
> :inlove:


Appunto, per me è una novità e la trovo affascinante da più punti di vista ... Qualche articolo in merito ?


----------



## brenin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto, per me è una novità e la trovo affascinante da più punti di vista ... Qualche articolo in merito ?


Apro un 3D in Mondo reale....


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Apro un 3D in Mondo reale....


Te amo, sallo!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Apro un 3D in Mondo reale....


Grazie... Che io sono col cell!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie... Che io sono col cell!


Non guidare con il cell in mano ragazza che vengo su ( ndo stai ?) e ti sculaccio :incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non guidare con il cell in mano ragazza che vengo su ( ndo stai ?) e ti sculaccio :incazzato:


No sto seduta a bere acqua e ad aspettare il mio caffè!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No sto seduta a bere acqua e ad aspettare il mio caffè!!!


Ah ok  allora rimetto il frustino a posto :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok  allora rimetto il frustino a posto :rotfl:


Sì sì che ho paura io!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì che ho paura io!


Mmmmmhhh ci credo ? Nooooo me sa de no


----------



## brenin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie... Che io sono col cell!


Ho aperto il 3D ( molto stringato,ma il tempo è tiranno ) in mondo reale.... sarebbe apprezzatissimo un tuo contributo.... ho postato un link per un video nel quale c'è un lupo nordamericano .... che dire,altro pianeta ( come ti accennavo tempo fa )

fine OT


----------



## Spot (19 Ottobre 2016)

Io mi girerei un po' il mondo, se per magia fosse possibile.
Rigorosamente da sola.


----------



## ipazia (19 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Amoreeeeeeeeeeee.... vengo anch'iooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


sai tagliare la legna e metterla in ordine?

sai cucinare? (bene intendo, eh, che col mediocre faccio già da sola!)

tieni casa in ordine e pulita? 

...e il caffè...fai un caffè buono? (non decente..buono proprio).

:carneval:


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai tagliare la legna e metterla in ordine?
> 
> sai cucinare? (bene intendo, eh, che col mediocre faccio già da sola!)
> 
> ...


Io si.
Ma mi ritiro in buon ordine, tu vuoi il signor G


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2016)

Comunque io andrei in Patagonia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Comunque io andrei in Patagonia.


Quanto mi rompe la Patagonia! 
Tra noi tutto è finito!


----------



## ipazia (20 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Io si.
> Ma mi ritiro in buon ordine, tu vuoi il signor G


...sai che immaginavo che "tu sì"? ...

Anche io. 
E' uno dei motivi per cui un Uomo è un valore aggiunto di cui godere 

Quanto al signor G. ....vero...non ho ancora capito se mi piace volerlo, ma me ne sto facendo una ragione, a tratti...fortuna mi sa tener a bada quanto non me ne faccio una ragione :mexican:

...sappi che la tua Signora, Regina delle Emozioni, ha il mio inchino


----------



## spleen (20 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto mi rompe la Patagonia!
> Tra noi tutto è finito!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


>


È come l'India degli anni settanta. "Perdersi per trovarsi " ...guarda che sei qui! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...sai che immaginavo che "tu sì"? ...
> 
> Anche io.
> E' uno dei motivi per cui un Uomo è un valore aggiunto di cui godere
> ...


Ciao IPa 

Comincio ad invidiarti ... Avrai mica trovato l'uomo perfetto ? Fortunella


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È come l'India degli anni settanta. "Perdersi per trovarsi " ...guarda che sei qui! :carneval:


Per la verità io volevo andarci per fare un viaggio in bicicletta, come due miei amici hanno fatto, mica per perdermi.
E in India non ci andrei manco se mi pagassero.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Per la verità io volevo andarci per fare un viaggio in bicicletta, come due miei amici hanno fatto, mica per perdermi.E in India non ci andrei manco se mi pagassero.


In india ci sono.andati i miei vicini portandosi la figlia di 5 anni. ...3 settimane di tour


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In india ci sono.andati i miei vicini portandosi la figlia di 5 anni. ...3 settimane di tour


Piuttosto vado in Australia o meglio ancora nel sahara, i deserti mi hanno sempre affscinato.


----------



## ologramma (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piuttosto vado in Australia o meglio ancora nel sahara, i deserti mi hanno sempre affscinato.


non mi attira l'india anche se ci sono templi che varrebbe visitare, per l'Australia mi trovi d'accordo , il sahara l'ho visto pensa è un posto con tanta ma tanta sabbia :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

In realtà il viaggio che accetto sempre volentieri è in città. Mi piacciono le città, mi incuriosisce vedere lo sviluppo e il degrado urbano e le mille soluzioni e espedienti trovati per abitarvi.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piuttosto vado in Australia o meglio ancora nel sahara, i deserti mi hanno sempre affscinato.


I effetti quando mi preannunciarono questo viaggio rimasi piuttosto scettica, anche perché il tour era di quelli in parte organizzati, in parte no.


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non mi attira l'india anche se ci sono templi che varrebbe visitare, per l'Australia mi trovi d'accordo , il sahara l'ho visto pensa è un posto con tanta ma tanta sabbia :rotfl:


Guarda che il sahara è 2/3 di dune di sabbia, ma 1/3 è di roccia, un'area grande in pratica come l'Europo. Ed è suggestivo, molto suggestivo. Il deserto è tutt'altro di un posto "vuoto".


----------



## spleen (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà il viaggio che accetto sempre volentieri è in città. Mi piacciono le città, mi incuriosisce vedere lo sviluppo e il degrado urbano e le mille soluzioni e espedienti trovati per abitarvi.


E' perchè sei antropocentrica.
Troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E' perchè sei antropocentrica.
> Troppo.


Lo so


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piuttosto vado in Australia o meglio ancora nel sahara, i deserti mi hanno sempre affscinato.


 in tema di deserti meritano anche il Gobi ( Mongolia ) ed il Kizilkhum (  Uzbekistan, con visite anche a Samarcanda, Khiva e Bukhara, tre meravigliose città ).


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> in tema di deserti meritano anche il Gobi ( Mongolia ) ed il Kizilkhum (  Uzbekistan, con visite anche a Samarcanda, Khiva e Bukhara, tre meravigliose città ).


Chi è stato a Samarcanda ne è rimasto estasiato 
ma sono luoghi sicuri ora ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è stato a Samarcanda ne è rimasto estasiato
> ma sono luoghi sicuri ora ?


Se non i aspetta la Nera Signora sì:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non i aspetta la Nera Signora sì:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è stato a Samarcanda ne è rimasto estasiato
> ma sono luoghi sicuri ora ?


Secondo la nostra ambasciata in loco sono luoghi sicuri : http://www.ambtashkent.esteri.it/am...i/cooperazione_economica/scheda_paese/turismo

Sono tutte e tre  città meravigliose, anche se Samarcanda ne è la più famosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Secondo la nostra ambasciata in loco sono luoghi sicuri : http://www.ambtashkent.esteri.it/am...i/cooperazione_economica/scheda_paese/turismo
> 
> Sono tutte e tre  città meravigliose, anche se Samarcanda ne è la più famosa.


Intuisco che le hai visitate


----------



## brenin (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intuisco che le hai visitate


Si, tanti anni fa, ancora ai tempi dell'Urss.....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, tanti anni fa, ancora ai tempi dell'Urss.....


spero di riuscire a fare un viaggetto la prossima primavera, terrò conto di questi luoghi


----------



## Spot (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> spero di riuscire a fare un viaggetto la prossima primavera, terrò conto di questi luoghi


Spero di andare a Berlino il prossimo weekend :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Spero di andare a Berlino il prossimo weekend :carneval:


Ecco Berlino mi manca ( ggggrrrrrr invidia  ) ... Mi dicono sia piuttosto bella


----------



## Spot (21 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco Berlino mi manca ( ggggrrrrrr invidia  ) ... Mi dicono sia piuttosto bella


Uno spettacolo 
Devo un po' organizzarmi, e vedere tra berlino e cracovia cos'è più cheap.. E l'11 praga.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Uno spettacolo
> Devo un po' organizzarmi, e vedere tra berlino e cracovia cos'è più cheap.. E l'11 praga.


Praga proprio nella un'atmosfera un po' da bella e dannata... L'unico handicap è che all'epoca dovetti fare slalom per evitare borseggi in ogni dove 
però ci tornerei di corsa  
Cracovia c'è stato da poco mio nipote e le è piaciuta molto, Non pensava 
io però opterei prima Berlino, sei giovine poi andrai a CRacovia


----------



## LucyLiu (21 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà il viaggio che accetto sempre volentieri è in città. Mi piacciono le città, mi incuriosisce vedere lo sviluppo e il degrado urbano e le mille soluzioni e espedienti trovati per abitarvi.


 [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ... anche le terrazze sulle Basiliche e gli attici del circondario ?   
e i negozietti artistici dove acquistare al volo un pensierino ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ ... anche le terrazze sulle Basiliche e gli attici del circondario ?
> e i negozietti artistici dove acquistare al volo un pensierino ?


 Sì ci sono PICCOLE città deliziose


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao IPa
> 
> Comincio ad invidiarti ... Avrai mica trovato l*'uomo perfetto* ? Fortunella


...più che altro ha la faccia come il culo!!...

se fosse l'uomo perfetto....sarei già scappata a gambe levate...di lui mi piacciono le imperfezioni e i tratti della sua umanità....(anche se a volte lo appenderei per gli alluci!!:carneval

MA credo sia fortuna in effetti...non ne sono ancora del tutto convinta, ma pare di sì


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...più che altro ha la faccia come il culo!!...
> 
> se fosse l'uomo perfetto....sarei già scappata a gambe levate...di lui mi piacciono le imperfezioni e i tratti della sua umanità....(anche se a volte lo appenderei per gli alluci!!:carneval
> 
> MA credo sia fortuna in effetti...non ne sono ancora del tutto convinta, ma pare di sì


ok l'uomo perfettamente imperfetto ... So i mejoooooo


----------



## ipazia (22 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ok l'uomo perfettamente imperfetto ... So i mejoooooo


...lo scopriremo solo vivendo (cit., ma non mi ricordo di chi..era Battisti?)...:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...lo scopriremo solo vivendo (cit., ma non mi ricordo di chi..era Battisti?)...:carneval:


Sì. Mogol? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...lo scopriremo solo vivendo (cit., ma non mi ricordo di chi..era Battisti?)...:carneval:


Yeeeeeesssssssss


----------



## Leda (22 Ottobre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Piuttosto vado in *Australia *o meglio ancora nel sahara, i *deserti *mi hanno sempre affscinato.


Ecco, adesso che finalmente Brunetta si è fatta da parte posso candidarmi  :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Divì (23 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_Brunetta_ ... anche le terrazze sulle Basiliche e gli attici del circondario ?
> e i negozietti artistici dove acquistare al volo un pensierino ?





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì ci sono PICCOLE città deliziose


Come non condividere il vostro antropocentrismo?


----------

